# Giant Gourami or Osphronemus goramy



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello,

I have wanted one of these beauties for 10 years but I have never got one due to their size. Has anyone had one of these fish and can give me some information on them. Like how fast do they grow? I have read where it takes 3 -4 years for them to reach a foot? I have only ever seen Adults.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

interesting fish, no doubt!
A friend has one of these big boys in a near 50 gal in his fish room. 
It is an amazing fish - so much personality. more like a dog with flippers, than a fish.
But man, the maintenance is hard work. heavy filtration, lots of varied foods, and a biiig tank needed in the long run.
His was over a foot - more like 1.5 and it was young.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a small tank currently only 90 gallons and am worried they grow too fast and I would have to get a 200 Plus tank in two years. I know someone that had one for over 25 years and he was quite a character and yes they are very much like a pet dog that is the reason I have wanted one for some time. One I knew would eat banana out of the owners hand and liked being petted. He was about 2 feet


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

250G bare minimum. Even that is not really sufficient. Best getting a green terror or something IMO if you want a wet pet.

BA's scar has young giant gouramis. You've likely seen them several times. They look quite indistinct as young fish


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I only get up that way a couple time a year Do you remember how much they were?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I only get up that way a couple time a year Do you remember how much they were?


they're nothing. Eight bux maybe.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I have a small tank currently only 90 gallons and am worried they grow too fast and I would have to get a 200 Plus tank in two years. I know someone that had one for over 25 years and he was quite a character and yes they are very much like a pet dog that is the reason I have wanted one for some time. One I knew would eat banana out of the owners hand and liked being petted. He was about 2 feet


Try and get the Giant red fin Gourami and they max out at around 20". So if you get a small one around 3" to 5" you should be able to keep this fish in a 90gal for 4 to 5 years before you move this fish up to a 150gal - 60"x24"x24".
This fish is very interactive and responsive and could live up to 40 years.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Try and get the Giant red fin Gourami and they max out at around 20". So if you get a small one around 3" to 5" you should be able to keep this fish in a 90gal for 4 to 5 years before you move this fish up to a 150gal - 60"x24"x24".
> This fish is very interactive and responsive and could live up to 40 years.


I have never personally seen these small guys (Giant red fin Gourami)  Do they have the same personality? I like them because they are not that aggressive


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I have never personally seen these small guys (Giant red fin Gourami)  Do they have the same personality? I like them because they are not that aggressive


Yes they have the same personality and they only get agressive when they become an adult. The red fin is also much better in color but also hard to find and cost more. If you get a 3" to 5" gaint Gourami it will cost you around $20 to $30 and the red fin ones are around $35 to $55. I not 100% sure if I saw some at Lucky last week. Give them a call.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Yes they have the same personality and they only get agressive when they become an adult. The red fin is also much better in color but also hard to find and cost more. If you get a 3" to 5" gaint Gourami it will cost you around $20 to $30 and the red fin ones are around $35 to $55. I not 100% sure if I saw some at Lucky last week. Give them a call.


^  I've seen Red fins at BA's scarb for $20. I've seen common giants for $8-12 and pink giants for about $10. They are extremely reasonable there price wise.









Ospheremus change considerably through their lives, so you can identify them, here's a 2"-3"


















3-4"








5-6"









8"









adult









Full size

(all measurements approximate)

I've never been to BA's scar and NOT seen juvi giant gouramis, and adults. (They have two PERFECT pink adults right now in the koi pond). Often, the juvi giants are mixed in with snakeskins and threespots. You can get them for five bucks this way so don't complain . They A L W A Y S have them. Usually both common and redfin. Occasionally white/pink. Just have to look. Don't bother asking. People tend to suck at identifying gouramis for some reason as they all have similar morphology.

I personally would not keep this fish in anything less than 30" deep, 60 (ideally 72)"x24", and much more preferably, 30" rather than 24" width.

I would argue that this is one of those "Dig your basement down, make a concrete pond with about 1000 gal capacity" fish.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> ^  I've seen Red fins at BA's scarb for $20. I've seen common giants for $8-12 and pink giants for about $10. They are extremely reasonable there price wise.
> 
> Ospheremus change considerably through their lives, so you can identify them, here's a 2"-3"
> 
> ...


Just wondering AM have you kept these fishy before 
If you do see the red fin for $20 then please tell me where I can get one...I am interested in keeping one again.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Just wondering AM have you kept these fishy before
> If you do see the red fin for $20 then please tell me where I can get one...I am interested in keeping one again.


No, and
I'll let you know. I'll be at BA's scar today.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I would love a pair. They are on the import list ban or what ever the issue is that restricts some fish import in some way.

But really One is all I want or need.  I'm torn as to which one looks better the White one looks like a mini beluga whale (to me) or the natural look more like a mini Dolphin (to me) .


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I still don't know what you could possibly house this fish in. They get big enough to eat a whole tomato in one bite.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> I still don't know what you could possibly house this fish in. They get big enough to eat a whole tomato in one bite.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I have seen that before... If it ever got really big I would take it too the Toronto Zoo or the new Aquarium. It should be done by then.


So you still plan to have this fish in 2092?
Things get built fast in Toronto, you know.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

TBemba said:


> I have seen that before... If it ever got really big I would take it too the Toronto Zoo or the new Aquarium. It should be done by then.
> 
> PS: A gentleman that belongs to KWAS has a 15,000 gallon tank in his basement and a bigger one 52,000 gallons
> 
> Link to one


Back in the late seventies a lady called the zoo to donate two of these. Elmer and I went to pick them up and were stunned to see the size of them. They were three feet long. She had them each in their own four foot 65 gallon tank and they couldn't turn around they were so big. We only brought with us two rubbermaid garbage containers. Their bodies were wedged into the containers and their heads were above the waterline all the way back to the zoo. Glad they were air breathers. When we asked her what she fed them she told us they were raised on frozen green peas. Amazing fish and so friendly...


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

TBemba said:


> I would love a pair. I'm torn as to which one looks better the White one looks like a mini beluga whale (to me) or the natural look more like a mini Dolphin (to me) .


The gold form looks nice. Harold may be able to order one for you from Straits... that is if they are in stock.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess it would be worth the drive to Toronto (almost 2 hrs) for me.

I wish I lived closer


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

InSpirit said:


> The gold form looks nice. Harold may be able to order one for you from Straits... that is if they are in stock.


I saw a gold/white one around 6" to 8" at a lfs 2 weeks ago but could not remember which one since I been to so many lfs in the last week or so. But I still like the red fin ones better in color and size than the other 2. 12" smaller is huge IMO. Instead of giving them to the zoo when they out grow your tank you can actually keep the red fin in a 150gal. and they might out live you LOL. Most people hate to see their pet go since their grow attached to it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I would definitely get a tank large enough if I had one as a pet. But I am more about the personality. I have never scene a red fin Giant red fin gourami - Osphronemus laticlavius different animal to a Giant Gourami (Osphronemus goramy). so I have no bases on personality or temperament. I understand they all are different and have their own disposition. But I prefer non aggressive large fish not saying the red fin wouldn't be.....


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I would definitely get a tank large enough if I had one as a pet. But I am more about the personality. I have never scene a red fin Giant red fin gourami - Osphronemus laticlavius different animal to a Giant Gourami (Osphronemus goramy). so I have no bases on personality or temperament. I understand they all are different and have their own disposition. But I prefer non aggressive large fish not saying the red fin wouldn't be.....


Are you planning on keeping other fishy with the giant gourami?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Are you planning on keeping other fishy with the giant gourami?


No I would keep the giant gourami alone like a male betta but much bigger bowl


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> No I would keep the giant gourami alone like a male betta but much bigger bowl


LOL that giant gourami is just a little big than the Betta I agree in keeping this fish alone is the best. Hope you find one soon and if I see that white/gold giant gourami then I will let you know.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Im 99% sure BA's scar HAS redfin giants. Seriously. I was just there and I'm convinced I saw at least one.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for keeping an eye out for me.

I am looking for one 2-3 inches I want it small and watch him/her grow and also allow a bond  

I am in no big hurry like I have said I have been wanting one for 20 plus years a few more weeks or months are not going to kill me.

Oh and if anyone sees a 200 gallon betta bowl let me know


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Thanks for keeping an eye out for me.
> 
> I am looking for one 2-3 inches I want it small and watch him/her grow and also allow a bond
> 
> ...


I've never seen a red fin under four or five inches. 
I rarely see giants period below that size.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> I've never seen a red fin under four or five inches.
> I rarely see giants period below that size.


I can live with four or five but I am not interested in one at a foot or bigger.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Im 99% sure BA's scar HAS redfin giants. Seriously. I was just there and I'm convinced I saw at least one.


The Osphronemus Goramy when they are young some do have red fins but it will disappear as they grow older. Lfs do sell them small around 3" to 4" including the tail. I saw them at AquaPet before and they got lots of these small ones for sale. So if you not in a rush then you will find a small one...maybe 10 more years...lol


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I finally got one 

Got him/her locally just over 2 inches Gold.

Had to put her in a Betta bowl and take a picture for future reference.

then into the 90 till she grows big.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Well I finally got one
> 
> Got him/her locally just over 2 inches Gold.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your giant gourami 
Where did you buy her?

Does she play Playstation Portable?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Son's PSP. They had 3 at The Tropical Fish Room in Brantford. Jerry (owner) gets in a lot of odd balls.

He had one for over 25 years called Leonard 

I am sure we are going to have a great friendship


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Son's PSP. They had 3 at The Tropical Fish Room in Brantford. Jerry (owner) gets in a lot of odd balls.
> 
> He had one for over 25 years called Leonard
> 
> I am sure we are going to have a great friendship


Congrats, see if you can put him/her in the bowl again in 6 months time for another picture 
Btw, how big is Leonard?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Congrats, see if you can put him/her in the bowl again in 6 months time for another picture
> Btw, how big is Leonard?


In six months Leonard will be the bowl


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> In six months Leonard will be the bowl


I would love to see him in that bowl but he might have to get a bigger bowl...lol


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have yet to name mine 

Leonard, was Jerry Drapers GG (Owner of "The Tropical Fish Room" ) and Leonard lived to be over 25 but a few years back poor old Leonard died he was at least 24 inches and white. 

That betta bowl I put mine in only for the picture is like a half a gallon and I hope she is bigger than that bowl in six months.

BTW I bought the smallest one there. I hope it's a female, but it was the most inquisitive and the nicest one.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I have yet to name mine
> 
> Leonard, was Jerry Drapers GG (Owner of "The Tropical Fish Room" ) and Leonard lived to be over 25 but a few years back poor old Leonard died he was at least 24 inches and white.
> 
> ...


I like the male better since they have a hump when they get older but most people don't like that look Please update with pictures in a month or so


----------

